# HELP! Newbie trying to cut trim!



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm remodeling the kid's bathroom. I bought a new compound miter saw. I am trying to cut 90 degree angles on "cove" crown moulding to go around the ceiling. What Angles do I set for the inside and outside angles?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://articles.directorym.net/DIY_Crown_Molding_and_Trim_Boulder_CO-r954992-Boulder_CO.html


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19489&filter="bench dog"

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11364


----------



## seachaser1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Check out Cut-n-Crown.com. This is the perfect way to cut crown molding, any angle, and any style of crown. Almost fool proof! and the video is understandable as well.
Good luck.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks! The DIY site looks promising....gonna get it done today! (so she can paint and I can fish!)


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Got it all done... surprised myself in that it looks really good. Might have to take on a few more trim projects. The DIY site was helpful....it has a table showing the miter settings for whatever angles you want. Worked great....thanks all!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Glad to see these guys pulled you out with their help. I am contenplating doing some crown molding myself. I like the kit that seachaser1 offered, but I already bought a few years ago the book, patterns and angle finders from compoundmiter.com had to offer and think I may give some crown an attempt in two rooms I am now painting after recently pulling off walls, rewiring, insulating again and new sheetrock. Painting now, then hanging some new doors, then trim and then contenplating the crown last. Oh yea, then new carpet in house. Did I ever mention that I HATE to PAINT?


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Mr. Incognito, I am so glad you got your trim problem resolved. I would of offered to help, but the truth is..................................... I could use some mitering lessons myself.

I don't know why you felt the need to come in disguised to ask your question. It's OK, the guys are really nice down here, they won't riducle you for asking a question like they do on the boards. 

Don't worry, your identity is safe!! lol


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Reel Bender said:


> Mr. Incognito, I am so glad you got your trim problem resolved. I would of offered to help, but the truth is..................................... I could use some mitering lessons myself.
> 
> I don't know why you felt the need to come in disguised to ask your question. It's OK, the guys are really nice down here, they won't riducle you for asking a question like they do on the boards.
> 
> Don't worry, your identity is safe!! lol


uh-oh..........I smell a storm a brewin'................lol


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

slip knot:

I hate to paint too. But, I don't mind caulking. My wife likes to paint and hates to caulk. It works out, one of us in that tiny bathroom at a time- I caulk, then she paints. She also likes to do tile work....how weird.......


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> slip knot:
> 
> I hate to paint too. But, I don't mind caulking. My wife likes to paint and hates to caulk. It works out, one of us in that tiny bathroom at a time- I caulk, then she paints. She also likes to do tile work....how weird.......


Same here. My wife will say "we" need to do something and "we" always turns to "me". Seems to work well for "her".







I just got through caulking, priming and first coat of painting on the rooms. Hope to finish today and then start hanging three doors, door trim and baseboard trim next. Getting kinda itchey to finish this project and get back to normal around here. Ready to spin something but I know I am getting close to having to travel overseas again comming up very soon for an undetermined time.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Not Incognito....name is Robert G.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

WEll, I guess I was wrong thinking sweenyite was incognito. There is another sweenyite on here doing a bunch of remodeling and it sure did sound like him.

Welcome Robert, mthe guys down here ARE REALLY HELPFUL AS YOU HAVE SEEN.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

So Reel, who did you think Sweenyite was?? LOL

Robert G. Welcome to the Basement hope to see more post Mate.. Need to add some pics of your final work...

I grew up in Sweeny, I am sure we crossed paths at some point.
Robert A.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I actually grew up in Newgulf and Bay City...though we were fortunate enough to have a beach house in Matagorda, so I claim that locale too! Recently moved to Sweeny and love it. I work at Chevron Phillips as an operator.


----------

